# The best way to distress at T-Shirt?



## tom holland

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to distress a t-shirt?

I'm not on about graphics but the actual garment. I have tried using a pumice stone but dont seem to be getting anywhere.

Any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## studog79

If its a blend you could use burnout ink that would remove the cotton. it can even be part of a design. Or you could wear it for a year and wash it once a week. Its Friday and almost beer thirty so I'm a little crazy on the last comment.


----------



## tom holland

I am not looking to do burnouts or any other types of washes basically I am looking to distress around the collar, sleeves and body of the tee itself.. not over doing it just a slight distressing. I am not looking to do this to just one tee but a mass amount on a reguilar basis.


----------



## highstyleinc

Sounds like you want some grinded hems? If you are looking to do yourself, you should search the threads for it because I belivev there was another discussion in here about that... or possibly a few 
Or try googling how to do yourself.


----------



## SeasonEnds

It depends on how distressed you are going for. You can use fine sand paper, hang the garments out in the sun, etc


----------



## tom holland

I am just looking to do subtle rips and niks around the collar and sleeves and body of the tee. I think the best way may be with a thread weeder?


----------



## bsig03

You could always try a dremmel tool that you use for sanding...that should create the small nicks in the garment you are looking for...


----------



## VirtualIsland

A dremmel should do the job.


----------



## billm75

Distressing a shirt should be easy, just throw it in the deep end of the pool without a life jacket. (ba-da-ta!)  Just kidding, obviously.

Could you wash the tees with a mild bleach solution, enough to pale the color a bit, but not to completely change it? Maybe glue some 80 grit sandpaper to a board and drag the tees across that a few times in different directions, kind of "whipping" the fabric on to the board, rather than grinding it in there?


----------



## Brendan James

you can get yourself a second hand old dryer and run a load of your shirts with rock in the cycle. I honestly have not done this but I have been thinking about how I could achieve this same effect. Now this wouldn't target specifically the collars and sleeves but with some bleach I think it might have a unique look. I wish I had enough room to attempted this myself. If you end up trying, post your results!


----------



## Relik Apparel

We do it all the time. A dremmel is your best bet. From personal experience, watch your fingers, lol 

It is better to put the dremmel on a fixed place as you will be able to work faster and safer 


.


----------



## Thelordmybanner1

what blend of fabric is best to use a dremmel on


----------



## LTSP

Wow you brought this thread back from the dead, didn't you? haha

A dremmel tool will likely work on just about any fabric. I'd think it would be best with 100% cotton or a cotton/poly blend but your best bet is to just try it and find out!

Good luck! =)


----------

